

Free copy of Stroustrup - lisper

Doing some house cleaning and came across an extra copy of Stroustrup's "The C++ Programming Language" that I don't need.  Free to the first person who sends me their mailing address.  ron@flownet.com
======
atlantic
Thanks very much for the offer. I've just e-mailed you my mailing address.

------
srsamarthyam
I can kill myself with C++.. I don't want it.

------
lisper
The book has been claimed.

